# Schubert's 9th - Quoting Beethoven's 9th



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So I was reading The Guardian's piece on Schubert's 9th Symphony which focuses on Schubert's quoting of the Ode to Joy in the finale, and because I'd read it I was quite focused on the symphony as my wife were out and about seeing the Christmas lights tonight.

And maybe I was imagining things, but I didn't see it coming out of the blue like the writer did. In fact, in the 2nd movement, a number of times I heard a theme that started with 3 notes or so that sounded suspiciously like the first three notes of Ode to Joy before becoming something else. And that theme was repeated before and after the 'full quote' in the final movement. Again, maybe I was imagining it since my car isn't the ideal 'vehicle' (heh) for careful listening... but I'm curious whether anyone else has noticed this?


----------

